# Pastave x bumblebee



## LUCYS (Dec 22, 2009)

As in title what would you produce??


----------



## premier boids (Aug 16, 2008)

normals
pastels
mojaves
pastaves
bumblebees
spiders
pastave spider or bumblebee mojave ?
spider mojave
and all the above as super pastels
think that's about it


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

1:16 Normal
2:16 Pastel
1:16 Spider
1:16 Mojave
2:16 Bumblebee
1:16 Super Pastel
2:16 Pastave
1:16 Spimo
2:16 Bumblebee Mojave
1:16 Killerbee
1:16 Super Pastel Mojave
1:16 Killerbee Mojave


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> 1:16 Normal
> 2:16 Pastel
> 1:16 Spider
> 1:16 Mojave
> ...


spot on... :2thumb:

*not needed, goes on holiday*


----------



## LUCYS (Dec 22, 2009)

CHEERS!!IT'LL BE ANOTHER YEAR BEFORE I VENTURE INTO THAT COMBO BUT LOOKS A GOOD ONE :2thumb:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

alan1 said:


> spot on... :2thumb:
> 
> *not needed, goes on holiday*


did you leave the door open?

I'll "look after" your snakes while your away:whistling2:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

markhill said:


> did you leave the door open?
> 
> I'll "look after" your snakes while your away:whistling2:


heehee...
* quickly takes 10 photos of each*

not that i dont trust you


----------



## boaboy (Jan 1, 2006)

I am doing this combo now, my male bee has locked up 6-7 times with my pastave. Fingers crossed for this one. would like to see a killerbee mojave!!!


----------

